# Meilleurs écouteurs pour iPod ?



## Fanoo (19 Juillet 2004)

J'ai un iPod mais je n'aime pas utiliser les écouteurs blancs fournis par Apple (trop voyants, pas tres pratiques).
Je suis pret a investir dans de bons écouteurs connectables sur la prise jack de l'ipod.

Quelles sont les bonnes marques et les bons modeles ?

merci pour vos infos d'utilisateurs...


----------



## vincmyl (19 Juillet 2004)

Les Inears de chez Apple


----------



## _m_apman (19 Juillet 2004)

Des idées ici ou  là...


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2004)

Les in-ears de chez Sony (modèle MDR-EX71SLW), dispos en noir partout, en blanc en Asie) sont considérés comme excellents.  Quelques tests:

Un test 

Un autre test sur ipodfanatic

Il y a un test aussi sur iPodlounge mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur le lien


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un test aussi sur iPodlounge mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur le lien


Ayé, j'ai retrouvé le lien  il concerne un test de la version précédente de ces écouteurs (Sony Fontopia MDR-EX70L).


----------



## takamaka (21 Juillet 2004)

d'autres modéles disponibles...

http://www.hifissimo.com/store/search.cgi?user_id=1153&database=base.db&template=casque.tpml&0=26033


----------

